# Put aside a bit more



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Vac jarred several quarts a dark brown sugar, several pints a mixed dehydrated vegies an vac bagged several packs a drink mix an more rice.

Inventoried the butter an cheese an next weekend hope ta can up a bunch a those to.

Got some chickens on the smoker.

All in all not a bad day.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Vac jarred several quarts a dark brown sugar, several pints a mixed dehydrated vegies an vac bagged several packs a drink mix an more rice.
> 
> Inventoried the butter an cheese an next weekend hope ta can up a bunch a those to.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wicked good day to me.
Moose


----------

